# Crappie



## terryguidry (Jun 6, 2011)

A few from Rayburn


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Good eating there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

If that's a few I cant wait for you to post a lot. Nice catch buddy!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good sized fish!!


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice. I haven't fished Rayburn since I was a kid out there with my dad while he was prefishing bass tournaments, but I can still remember dragging beetlespins across the top of those grass beds and how healthy those crappie in that lake were. 

Mike


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch! Heading there next week. Did you catch them shallow? Figured may be tough with the high water.


----------



## terryguidry (Jun 6, 2011)

Water started to drop, slowly, as soon as it did the bite turned on, 6-8 ft around brush with leaves.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Great catch! Wish the lake was closer.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Great stringer of Crappie. Congrats!


----------



## jlemley (May 24, 2015)

Awesome catch did you jig or minnow


----------



## terryguidry (Jun 6, 2011)

75% jig 25% minnow


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice! Hopefully we can get into some like that next week


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Ol' Sam still has some great slab fishing.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Mr.Terry can you pleses pm me with a few tips on how to catch those crappies. I went last week to a river loaded with them but has no clue on how to jig for them. Pics of bait use and where to buy them would really be appreciated. I'm trying again this Sunday. Thanks!!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Minnows are always my best choice. Fishing after dark with three 24" green fluorescent lights suspended below boat draws in the underwater bugs, then minnows, then crappies. Keep the lights below the surface or gnats will drive you crazy. Lighted Thill bobbers also help, but buy & install O-rings to prevent water from getting inside the bobbers. And plug the tiny holes that Thill has in the ends of the bobbers to keep water out.

LED lights will not work as well as fluorescent ones. I think the color difference between them is enough that the LEDs aren't right.

Find a spot where the crappie hang out after dark, or you'll not do well. We used to have a couple spots that were where one lake connected to another. The canal entrances between them is where the crappie hung out ready to ambush minnows.

If you do not get crappies in 45 minutes, you're in the wrong spot. If you get some, you'll be catching for several hours.

Put Thermacell things at each end of the boat to keep mosquitos at bay.

BTW, in Michigan, we'd troll with Mimic Minnows about 75' behind boat. Usually caught 75 per 2-day weekend. (More liberal limits on crappies there.) Haven't tried trolling yet in TX. Too busy catching hybrids, bream and catfish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Bob!!:blush: will try the light thing if I can find one today,tomorrow. I sold my generators operated ones. Now I need one that operated s on 12 volt battery. And even if I did find one. All the minnow store will be close by the time I've arrive.
Think I'm just gonna try catching cats a whites at night. I've seen some monster pull out of that place.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Bruce, three lights do the trick. They are 12V DC, but they will sap power from your battery if you use them all night. We used to carry a garden tractor battery, and it would not last the night. Now that we have 3 full-sized batteries, one should last the night. Plus the trolling mtr battery won't be used at night.

OMG, the Brinkmann light I recommended has been long discontinued. I checked eBay and others. Nada. Seems that all are now LED, which I found not as effective. Now I'm going to make a foam-lined case for mine to protect them.


----------

